# 20G tank



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Nice looking tank! It looks bigger than 20 gallons.


----------



## Sheytan (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

RWaters said:


> Nice looking tank! It looks bigger than 20 gallons.


It really does! I had to go back to the pic a few times. 

Looks nice man.


----------



## Sheytan (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks a lot.
I am a woman by the way 😊


----------



## jayo (Sep 21, 2016)

I really like the look of the H. japan. I have to get some of that for my tank someday.

Is it a 20L (30x12x12) or a 20H (24x12x16)? 

I can't even see the filter - nice job.


----------



## Sheytan (Feb 6, 2018)

http://www.akvashow.info/forum/download/file.php?id=20663&mode=view

There is pic from yesterday with filter.
Tank is 75\35\35 centimetres 
80 liters


----------



## Yomicchin (Jun 9, 2016)

That is beautiful! Tank goals.


----------



## Sheytan (Feb 6, 2018)

Thank you! CO2 is unplugged. There is no way to control it. It get 2-3 bubbles on second. Tank is run 3 months without it so I keep it that way for now.


----------



## Brancaster (Feb 9, 2018)

I think you've done a good job! It looks excellent.

What kind of light are you using? Are you dosing any fertilizers or other additives?

As for your DIY CO2, it sounds like you overgassed the tank. When you first set up the CO2 you need to increase surface agitation to out-gas the abundant CO2.

As you let the tank adjust to the increase in CO2 you can reduce surface agitation slowly over time.


----------



## Sheytan (Feb 6, 2018)

http://www.akvashow.info/forum/download/file.php?id=20769&mode=view

There is how it is now. All growing well.
I have 3 led tubes from10 watt each. 6400 k. I accidentally broke one of them and replace it with 3000k. It look yellow and I don't like it.
I dont abb fertilizer. On setup I add mineralize soil and red clay.


----------

